# Drilling and turning deer antler



## khallpens

I have been given a deer antler to make pen with. I only have a lathe to drill with and also have a 4 jaw chuck. To cut the antler I will be using a hand saw. My lathe is a jet 1410 and would like to know were to set the speed?



Thanks

Keith


----------



## jcm71

As slow as you can, and be prepared for the stench.


----------



## BRobbins629

Best to turn it between centers to get a round piece before drilling.  Will make it much easier.  As for speed, usually the faster you go, the less likely to catch on an irregular object.


----------



## alamocdc

I was gonna say the say thing Bruce said, Keith. Turn it round BC first, then chuck it up and drill it. Contrary to Bruce, I drill at about 500 rpm.


----------



## Jim Burr

I just drilled and turned a Sierra with it today. Due to other factors...I drilled at 150. Hard as a rock and smells like burned fingernail. Does finish beautifully!


----------



## eliasbboy

BURLMAN said:


> *As slow as you can, and be prepared for the stench.*




This sounds like the punchline to a very dirty joke.


----------



## BRobbins629

alamocdc said:


> I was gonna say the say thing Bruce said, Keith. Turn it round BC first, then chuck it up and drill it. Contrary to Bruce, I drill at about 500 rpm.


 Sorry for the confusion, my comment for speed was for turning.  Drill slowly.


----------



## johnnyw

I've been told that you need to let fresh kill deer antler dry for a period of time. How long do you let them dry?


----------



## Chasper

I've drilled hundreds of pieces of antler on the lathe and never turned it round first.  Drill pilot holes where you want the bit to enter and exit, put the bit in the headstock and set it at the slowest speed your lathe will turn, align the entry pilot hole with the bit and the exit hole with the live center on the tail stock, hold the antler with a pliers and use the tail stock crank to push it into the bit.  Be careful not to drill into your tail stock point.


----------



## woodwzrd

johnnyw said:


> I've been told that you need to let fresh kill deer antler dry for a period of time. How long do you let them dry?


 
Because antler was live at one time you do need to let it dry. I was told by a deer farmer that I got a bunch of antler from that if you let it dry for 4-6 months there should be absolutely no problems if you are turning it. It is just like wood the thicker it is the longer it will take to dry. 

When I turn my antler I hit the end of the blank that will go into the chuck with the belt sander to make it a little closer to round (that is the part that stunks). Then I chuck it in my 4 jaw and drill as slow as my lathe will go (I think 320 rpm). Whe I turn it I spin it wide open. I sand it at about 500. Antler will take a nice polish all on its own with no finish but I like to seal mine up with a few coats of CA a little wet sanding and a trip to the buffer and your good to go.


----------



## Justturnin

I know this is way off base but you mentioned drilling on the lathe w/ a 4 jaw.  Check out these Auxiliary Jaws.  I made a set and LOVE them.

http://www.davidreedsmith.com/Articles/AuxPenJaws/auxiliary_pen_blank_jaws.htm

As for antler, I have yet to turn any but they stink like a handful of hair on fire. Let them dry just like wood.


----------



## mson

There is a  good video on U Tube that shows how to drill antler between centers. I don't have access to utube here but if you do a search on utube you could find it.


----------



## fitzman163

Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
Drill2 - YouTube


----------



## sbell111

Before you drill or turn the antler, make sure that your dust collection system is sorted out.  Breathing in antler dust can significantly screw up your health forever.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

fitzman163 said:


> Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
> Drill2 - YouTube



Well I think this method can be used to drill anything, right?


----------



## WildThings

fitzman163 said:


> Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
> Drill2 - YouTube


 
Haven't messed up an antler piece since I've seen this video

WT


----------



## Wood Butcher

There is a good YouTube video on doing this but I can't remember where it is, maybe someone else will.
WB


----------



## Tim'sTurnings

WildThings said:


> fitzman163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
> Drill2 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't messed up an antler piece since I've seen this video
> 
> WT
Click to expand...

 
I use this method and have had very good luck with drilling the antler. I line up the tube on top of the antler to line it up so I can drill with part of the outside of the anter showing. They sell better for me when part of the natural outside shows on the finished pen.


----------



## fitzman163

Ulises Victoria said:


> fitzman163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
> Drill2 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think this method can be used to drill anything, right?
Click to expand...


I have used it with acrylic and wood but it didn't work as well for me. Antler I haven't missed yet and thats a great thing.


----------



## Gilrock

I still just clamp the piece in a vise using wood and use a drill press.


----------



## panamag8or

fitzman163 said:


> Ulises Victoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fitzman163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
> Drill2 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think this method can be used to drill anything, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have used it with acrylic and wood but it didn't work as well for me. Antler I haven't missed yet and thats a great thing.
Click to expand...


I just drilled my first two pieces of antler using this method, and it worked perfectly... except for me drilling the wrong size. :redface: So, it looks like Mesas instead of Bullets for these blanks.


----------



## RosezPenZ

Let the antler dry several months.  I made the mistake of making a nice cigar pen from antlers I cut off a summer time killed deer.  A few months later it cracked in several locations.  I dont know a certain time but I'm waiting at least 12 months next time.  I turn btc at around 1000 rpm.


----------



## PaulDoug

fitzman163 said:


> Check this out. I think this is monty from the IAP site. I had a terrible time drilling antler until I watched this video. Now I drill them just because I can. This is the quickest easiest and you don't need anything special. Good luck.
> Drill2 - YouTube



This is the method I use also.  I like it because it is easier to control where the hole is going, making it easier to drill so you can save some "bark" to show.  I always cut the antler about 1/2" longer than I need to ensure I don't hit the drill bit.


----------

